# Lightroom to InDesign Workflow



## st.neri (Dec 14, 2020)

Anyone want to comment on their workflow from Lightroom to InDesign?

I use Lightroom for photography, then once a year use InDesign to create a very big photobook that I upload to Blurb Photobooks.  I usually export my images from Lr to my hard drive as JPG, then use that folder of images to drop into a template I have created in InDesign.  This seems too labor intensive though.  I would love to hear what your thoughts are.  

Jason


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 14, 2020)

That's almost as efficient as it gets, though as you may have seen in another thread that it's possible to set up a publish service (hard drive option) to generate the JPGs. If you later edit them in LR, you just republish and update the links in InDesign.

What makes you use InDesign for this project rather than staying in LR?


----------



## st.neri (Dec 14, 2020)

I like to design the templates myself.  The LR module doesnt let you have that amount of creativity.


----------

